# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  в форме 0503168 отсутствует кнопка "Заполнить" 1С 7.7 бюджет

## duh.seti

Приветствую, знатоки, кто нибудь сталкивался с таким:
1С 7.7 бюджет релиз 635, платформа 27
отчетность за 4 квартал 2009 года
в формах 0503168 и 0503110 отсутствует кнопка "Заполнить" (причем следующая за ней кнопка "Расширить" есть)
чем лечить? :confused:

----------


## SJ24

> Приветствую, знатоки, кто нибудь сталкивался с таким:
> 1С 7.7 бюджет релиз 635, платформа 27
> отчетность за 4 квартал 2009 года
> в формах 0503168 и 0503110 отсутствует кнопка "Заполнить" (причем следующая за ней кнопка "Расширить" есть)
> чем лечить? :confused:


Бюджетка типовая?

----------


## duh.seti

> Бюджетка типовая?


да типовая

----------


## SJ24

> да типовая


Странно, похоже просто какой-то глюк. опробуй открыть формы в конфигураторе и закомментировать строки, отвечающие за видимость кнопки.

----------


## duh.seti

не думаю что проблема в формах... (у других бухгалтеров эта же форма проблем с кнопками не имеет) релиз, платформа, отчетность у всех одинаковые (сам ставил) вот думаю может настройка где нить или чтонибудь по бух учету... (я не бухгалтер... сисадмин я)

----------


## SJ24

> не думаю что проблема в формах... (у других бухгалтеров эта же форма проблем с кнопками не имеет) релиз, платформа, отчетность у всех одинаковые (сам ставил) вот думаю может настройка где нить или чтонибудь по бух учету... (я не бухгалтер... сисадмин я)


Настроек точно никаких нет, могу сказать на 100 %

----------


## 7onoff

В форме 110 осуществляется проверка на соответствие состава метаданных необходимому минимуму для автозаполнения, при не соответствии - заполняй ручками

----------


## duh.seti

> В форме 110 осуществляется проверка на соответствие состава метаданных необходимому минимуму для автозаполнения, при не соответствии - заполняй ручками


тоесть каких то документов не хватает? или поля не заполненные... я правильно понял?

----------


## 7onoff

Процедура ОпределениеТипаКонфигурац  ии() 

	Если (Метаданные.Справочник("Фир  мы").Выбран() = 1) Тогда
		Форма.ВыбраннаяФирма.Назна  читьТип("Справочник.Фирмы");
		Форма.ВыбраннаяФирма.Видим  ость(1);
		Форма.РамкаУчреждение.Види  мость(1);
		ТипКонфигурации = "1";
	Иначе
		ТипКонфигурации = "0";
	КонецЕсли;

	Если (Метаданные.Справочник("ФКР  ").Выбран() = 1) Тогда
		СпрКБК = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  КР");
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "1"; 
	ИначеЕсли (Метаданные.Справочник("КБК  ").Выбран() = 1) Тогда
		СпрКБК = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  БК");
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "1"; 
	Иначе
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "0";
	КонецЕсли; 

	БюджетныйПланСчетов = "0";
	Если (Метаданные.ПланСчетов() > 0) Тогда
		Если (ПустаяСтрока(ПланыСчетов.  начениеПоИдентификатору("  ПСБУ")) = 0) Тогда
			БюджетныйПланСчетов = "1";
		ИначеЕсли (ПустаяСтрока(ПланыСчетов.  начениеПоИдентификатору("  юджетныйУчет")) = 0) Тогда
			БюджетныйПланСчетов = "2";
		КонецЕсли;	
		Если (БюджетныйПланСчетов <> "0") Тогда
			Если (Метаданные.РеквизитСчета(1  ).Выбран() = 0) Тогда
				БюджетныйПланСчетов = "0";
			ИначеЕсли (Метаданные.РеквизитСчета(1  ).Идентификатор <>"ИсточникФинансирования"  ) Тогда
				БюджетныйПланСчетов = "0";
			ИначеЕсли (Метаданные.РеквизитСчета(1  ).Тип <> "Перечисление") Тогда
				БюджетныйПланСчетов = "0";
			ИначеЕсли (Метаданные.РеквизитСчета(1  ).Вид <> "КодВидаДеятельности") Тогда
				БюджетныйПланСчетов = "0";
			КонецЕсли;
		КонецЕсли;	
	КонецЕсли; 
	Если (БюджетныйПланСчетов = "1") Тогда
		СпрБСЧ = СоздатьОбъект("Счет.ЕПСБУ");
	ИначеЕсли (БюджетныйПланСчетов = "2") Тогда
		СпрБСЧ = СоздатьОбъект("Счет.Бюджет  ыйУчет");
	Иначе	
		БюджетныйПланСчетов = "0";
	КонецЕсли;	
	ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + БюджетныйПланСчетов;

	Если (Метаданные.Справочник("Наб  орыРеквизитовФорм").Выбран(  ) = 1) Тогда
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "1";
	Иначе
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "0";
	КонецЕсли; 

	Если (Метаданные.Справочник("ППП  ").Выбран() = 1) Тогда
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "1";
		СпрППП = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  ПП");
	Иначе
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "0";
	КонецЕсли;     

	Если (Метаданные.Справочник("Раз  делы").Выбран() = 1) Тогда
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "1";
		СпрРЗПР = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  азделы");
	Иначе
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "0";
	КонецЕсли; 

	Если (Метаданные.Справочник("Кла  ссификацияДоходов").Выбран(  ) = 1) Тогда 
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "1";
		СпрКДБ = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  лассификацияДоходов");
	Иначе
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "0";
	КонецЕсли;

	Если (Метаданные.Справочник("ОГС  ").Выбран() = 1) Тогда 
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "1";
		СпрКОСГУ = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  ГС");
	ИначеЕсли (Метаданные.Справочник("ЭКР  асходов").Выбран() = 1) Тогда 
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "1";
		СпрКОСГУ = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  КРасходов");
	Иначе
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "0";
	КонецЕсли; 

	Если (Метаданные.Справочник("Пла  нСчетов").Выбран() = 1) Тогда //свод 
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "1"; 
		СпрБСЧ = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  ланСчетов");
	Иначе
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "0";
	КонецЕсли;

	Если (Метаданные.Справочник("Вал  юты").Выбран() = 1) Тогда
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "1";
		СпрВАЛ = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  алюты");
	Иначе 
		ТипКонфигурации = ТипКонфигурации + "0";
	КонецЕсли;   

	Если Метаданные.Справочник("Цел  выеСтатьи").Выбран()=1 Тогда 
		//ТипКонфигурации=ТипКонфиг  рации+"1"; 
		СпрЦСР=СоздатьОбъект("Спра  очник.ЦелевыеСтатьи"); 
	Иначе
		ТипКонфигурации=ТипКонфиг  рации+"0";   
	КонецЕсли;

	Если (ТипКонфигурации = "1110111101")
	 Или (ТипКонфигурации = "1120111101") Тогда
Форма.КнЗаполнить.Видимост  ь(1); 
		Форма.ФлКОСГУ.Видимость(1);
		Форма.ПоВсем.Видимость(1); 
		Форма.Раскрыть.Видимость(0);
		СпП.НоваяКолонка("НомСтрок  ");
		СпП.НоваяКолонка("ИмяЯчейк  ");
		СпП.НоваяКолонка("ИмяПоказ  теля");
		СпП.НоваяКолонка("ИмяСлага  мого");
		СпП.НоваяКолонка("ЗнакОпер  ции");
		СпП.НоваяКолонка("Сумма");
		СпП.НоваяКолонка("КодСчета"  );
		СпП.НоваяКолонка("КодКорСч  та");
		СпП.НоваяКолонка("Коммента  ий"); 
		СпП.НоваяКолонка("ВидСубко  то1");
		СпП.НоваяКолонка("Субконто1  ");
	Иначе
Форма.КнЗаполнить.Видимост  ь(0); 
		Форма.ФлКОСГУ.Видимость(0);
		Форма.ПоВсем.Видимость(0); 
		Форма.Раскрыть.Видимость(0);
	КонецЕсли;	

КонецПроцедуры	//	 ОпределениеТипаКонфигурац  ии()

----------

